# Snow in Atlanta and White Dog Zoomies



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*So we got hit with 7 inches of snow; here are the pics and videos. White Dog finally warmed up to the snow. *


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

It jus started snowin here again.... POOOO! Yall got tons!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO you starvin wite dog he reduced to eatin snow lol JK I lubs hims , and bray is too cute


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

There's my boy!!! Aww, Snow Dog looks right at home in the snow That snow is absolutely beautiful, but you can keep it and the ice for now LOL!!! Hope all is well Lauren.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so i love ALL the ones of my boy but this is my fav
oh and love vid 3 when your son chucked the chunk of ice at you lol i saw it happening and was like that looks like it gonna hurt


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> It jus started snowin here again.... POOOO! Yall got tons!!!!!


Yeah, I am not a fan of the snow. 


angelbaby said:


> LMAO you starvin wite dog he reduced to eatin snow lol JK I lubs hims , and bray is too cute


LMFAO. I had to get him riled up about the snow. He was not digging it at first. He looked at me like "You are crazy! You go first!" You see my kid hurl a chunk of ice at me? lol That boy cracks me up. 


Saint Francis said:


> There's my boy!!! Aww, Snow Dog looks right at home in the snow That snow is absolutely beautiful, but you can keep it and the ice for now LOL!!! Hope all is well Lauren.


He is like a polar bear! Ah, I am over the snow! I got my pictures for the Winter so it can leave now. lol Everything is good, hectic, but good! Give BADger xoxoxoxs from me!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics girl. He almost gets lost out there. Good thing he's got spots  I wanna take Dosia up to see the snow, I wonder what he'd do.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aireal said:


> ok so i love ALL the ones of my boy but this is my fav
> oh and love vid 3 when your son chucked the chunk of ice at you lol i saw it happening and was like that looks like it gonna hurt


Aw thanks girl! He does look super handsome there. Reminds me of a snow seal or a polar bear. lol Yeah, you like when he hurled that at my leg? lol He keeps me on my toes for sure. THANK YOU!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha nice! 
Crazy enough to say we are getting another 8-14+ inches Tomm and Wednesday


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hahaha i have dark humor the OWWW made me laugh awww little boys


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL at the ice chunk , boy has an arm


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Great pics girl. He almost gets lost out there. Good thing he's got spots  I wanna take Dosia up to see the snow, I wonder what he'd do.


Thank goodness he sat in motor oil and got that little black leg so I can find him in the snow!:roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Haha nice!
> Crazy enough to say we are getting another 8-14+ inches Tomm and Wednesday


Thank you! Well, then you will have more pics for me! LOL



Aireal said:


> hahaha i have dark humor the OWWW made me laugh awww little boys


No, it is all good girl because I laughed too! LOL Boys rock!



angelbaby said:


> LOL at the ice chunk , boy has an arm


Yes, he does have an arm! He's going to be my left handed pitcher!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

<3 <3 The Boys !! 
Lol @ Kangols starving butt, that snow must have been tasty as all heck lol ...
Bwahahaha @ Bray + ice = hey mom does this hurt lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow,that's a lot of snow! We're suppose to get some more tomorrow.
*cries*

Your kids are so cute in the snow!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Snow is to cold for Zoomies! Crazy dog lmao. I am cold looking at the pictures.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> <3 <3 The Boys !!
> Lol @ Kangols starving butt, that snow must have been tasty as all heck lol ...
> Bwahahaha @ Bray + ice = hey mom does this hurt lol


Thank you my Double R! Love you! Brayden has an arm on him for sure!


Xiahko said:


> Wow,that's a lot of snow! We're suppose to get some more tomorrow.
> *cries*
> 
> Your kids are so cute in the snow!


Thank you, Katie!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Snow is to cold for Zoomies! Crazy dog lmao. I am cold looking at the pictures.


He is so not graceful in the snow either! lmfao


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> He is so not graceful in the snow either! lmfao


:rofl: I don't blame him.

Those are awesome photos/vids Lauren. It has been a while since a good WD sighting.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> :rofl: I don't blame him.
> 
> Those are awesome photos/vids Lauren. It has been a while since a good WD sighting.


 
Thank you, Eddie! Speaking of sightings, I demand some new ones of Sapphire! Like pronto!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

wow...felt like i was looking in a wheres waldo book...lol...that boy blends in well with the snow...
awesome pics...yall make sure to keep the snow over there kay...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> wow...felt like i was looking in a wheres waldo book...lol...that boy blends in well with the snow...
> awesome pics...yall make sure to keep the snow over there kay...


Hims is like a polar bear


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] him eating the snow .. Too cute ..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> [email protected] him eating the snow .. Too cute ..


Thank you, Sadie!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK so none of this snow/ice has melted hardly around my house. My front yard is still frozen solid. Crazy.


----------

